# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( الجزائر - سلوفنيا )) الدور الاول

## العالي عالي

**
  **  * رغم ان هذه المقابلة هي التانية من حيت الاهمية في   المجموعة بعد  تلك المباراة التي ستجمع الطرفين الاخرين وهما امريكا  وانجلترا الى  ان المقابلة   خطفت كل العيون العربية عامة والجزائرية خاصة  لانها ستكون المباراة الاولى  للمثل  العربي الوحيد في هذه التظاهرة  العالمية واكيد ان ما زاد من اهمية هذه  المقابلة هو  ان الفائز منها  سيرافق المنتخب الانجليزي المرشح لظفر بالورقة الاولى الى  الدور  التاني  وهو الدور الذي يحلم به كلا المنتخبان اللذان لم يسبق لها تجاوزه في  مرتين   بالنسبة للجزائر وفي مرة واحدة بالنسة لسلوفينا وهنا يمكن القول ان تاهل  اي   المنتخبان الى الدور التاني سيكون انجاز لم يسبق له متيل . * 
  


 
    
   بطاقة    المباراة 
  
  

  
  
 *المناسبة.*
 *كأس العالم 2010 |  جنوب  أفريقيا.**
الجولة.**
  المجموعة  الأولى | الجولة الأولى.**
الموعد.**
الأحد | 13 يونيو  2010.* 
 التوقيت.
 *12:30غرينيتش    | السعودية  15:00.**
الموقع.**
بولكوين | جنوب  أفريقيـا.**
الطقس  المتوقع.**
- |-°C | -**
القناة  الناقلـة.**
الجزيره الرياضية WC.**
الجزيرة الرياضية +9.**
الجزيرة الرياضية  +10.**
المعـلق.**
علي  سعيد  الكعبي  |  حفيظ دراجي.* 
  
   
  
  *
إسـم  الحـكـم.**
باتريس  كالوس   البرتو.**
تـاريـخ  المـيـلاد.**
1968-09-05   (  42 عاما  ).**
مكـان  الـميـلاد.**
 غوتمالا.**
الـشـارة.**
دولي منذ عام 1996.**
عدد المباريات التي ادارها هذا  البطولة.**
0 مقابلة.**
عدد بطاقاته التي ابرزها هذا  البطولة.**
صفراء**
00**
حمراء*   *00*
  *الحكم  المساعد الاول :ليل  ليونال ( كوستريكا  ).الحكم   المساعد الثاني  : باسترنا    كارلوس ( هندوراس  ).الحكم   الرابع :**صبح الدين  محمد صالح ( ماليزيـا ).*


  
 

 
   
  **
  

  
  *الكــرة   الجزائريــــة على مـــر التاريــخ*
  *بعد  صدور  قرارات مؤتمر الصومام والتي من بينها إنشاء  تنظيمات  تابعة لجبهة التحرير الوطني،وبعد ميلاد الاتحاد العام للطلبة  المسلمين   الجزائريين والاتحاد العام للعمال الجزائريين ،رأت جبهة التحرير الوطني   ضرورة إيجاد تنظيم رياضي يحمل إسمها ويكون سفيرا لها في المحافل الدولية   لما  للرياضة من شعبية على المستوى العالمي و خاصة كرة القدم فقررت تأسيس  فريق  لكرة  القدم من اللاعبين الجزائريين المنتمين إلى البطولة الفرنسية  ،ووجهت نداء  إلى هؤلاء  اللاعبين للإلتحاق بالثورة.*
  *2- إلتحاق  اللاعبين الجزائريين  بالثورة.* 

* يعود تأسيس  فريق جبهة  التحرير الوطني لكرة القدم إلى ربيع سنة 1958 وبالضبط في شهر  أفريل حين  أعلن فجأة  عن مغادرة اللاعبين الجزائريين الذين يلعبون في  البطولة الفرنسية سرا إلى  تونس عن  طريق الدول المجاورة ،وكانت ضربة قاضية  للشرطة الفرنسية التي لم تتمكن من  إكتشاف  الأمر ،وإنتصارا لجبهة  التحريرفي فرنسا،خاصة وأن هؤلاء اللاعبين كانوا من  أبرز  الرياضيين في  مجال كرة القدم وكان بعضهم مؤهل للعب ضمن الفريق الفرنسي  المتأهل إلى  كأس  العالم بالسويد 1958.* 

 *3- تشكيل  فريق  جبهة التحربر  الوطنيـى.* *بعد مغادرة  اللاعبين  الجزائريين لفرنسا والتحاقهم بتونس تم تشكيل فريق جبهة التحرير  الوطني   لكرة القدم عقب النداء الذي وجهته الجبهة إلى كل اللاعبين الجزائريين في   فرنسا  والذي رافقه صدى إعلامي كبير على الصعيد العالمي، خاصة وأن العالم  كله  يراقب  التحضيرات المكثفة للمشاركة في كأس العالم ، كما أثر الحادث  كثيرا على  الشرطة  الفرنسية التي لم تتمكن من التفطن للعملية. بعد تشكيله  بتونس تحت قيادة  بومزراق قام  فريق جبهة التحرير الوطني بتمثيل القضية  الجزائرية في المحافل الدولية ،  فسافر عبر  أقطار عديدة من تونس إلى بكين  وبلغراد وهانوي وطرابلس والرباط وبراغ ودمشق  وغيرها  من العواصم التي نزل  بها حاملا علم الجزائر ، وقد لعب فريق جبهة التحرير  الوطني 62  مقابلة فاز  في 47 مقابلة وتعادل في 11 منها وانهزم في 04 مقابلات فقط.  وواصلت   تشكيلة فريق جبهة التحرير دورها الرياضي النضالي إلى غاية 1962 أين شكلت   النواة  الأولى للفريق الوطني الجزائري.*

 *تشكيلة فريق    جبهة التحرير الوطني * 

*-مخلوفي -  برطال  - شابري - حداد *  
* -بن  تيفور  -مازوزة -  بومزراق - بن فضة*  
* - زيتوني  -بوشوك - زوبة - معوش *  
* - بوبكر  -كروم -   براهيمي  - بوشاش 1*  
* ـ دودو  -بوشاش 2  - بوريشة - بخلوفي*  
* - ستاتي.  -كرمالي -  دفنون -  سوخان 1*  
*   -عريبي  -واليكان ـ سوخان 2  - رواي.* 

 *4 - الجيل  الذهبي (عصر  التتويجات و الانجازات) * (تحقق الحلم ).*

*بفضل مجموعة  من  اللاعبين المتميزين ( رابح ماجر, لخضر  بلومي, صالح عصاد, مصطفى دحلب, نور  الدين قريشي ....) وبعد ميدالية ذهبية  في  الألعاب الافريقية 1978 و أخرى  في ألعاب البحر الأبيض المتوسط استطاعت  الجزائر أن  تصل الى نهائيات كأس  العالم عامي 1982 باسبانيا و 1986 بالمكسيك. العالم  بأسره يتذكر عندما قهر  الجزائريون الألمان في كأس  العالم 1982 وسمي ذلك الحدث ب: "ملحمة خيخون"  حيث فاز الخضر على أحد  المرشحين  للتتويج بالكأس 2-1 في أول ظهور للجزائر  في هذه المنافسة بعد ذلك تعثروا  أمام  النمسا 0-2 ثم تفوقوا على الشيلي  3-2 لكن 4نقاط ( الفوز تلك الفترة كان = 2  ن )  لم تكفي لتأهل الخضر الى  الدور الثاني بسبب التلاعب في نتيجة مباراة  ألمانيا-النمسا  ( جاء  الاعتراف منذ أشهر فقط أي بعد 25 سنة على لسان بريغل و كرانكل )  ومنذ تلك  الدورة غيرت الفيفا قوانين البرمجة حيث صارت اللقاءات الأخيرة  الخاصة   بالمجموعة تلعب كلها في نفس التوقيت لتجنب الغش.*  *4 سنوات بعد "ملحمة  خيخون" انتقل الخضر  الى المكسيك بقيادة "الشيخ" رابح سعدان للمشاركة في  دورة كأس العالم 1986 و  كانت  المشاكل قد شتت من شمل الفريق وهذا ما أدى  الى المردود المتواضع رغم  التعادل مع  ايرلندا الشمالية 1-1 و المباراة  التارخية التي خسرها الخضر أمام البرازيل  بهدف جاء  اثر خطأ في الدفاع مع  وضوح سيطرت الجزائر لدرجة أنه من يغض النظر عن لون  اللباس لا  يفرق بين  الجزائر و البرازيل ثم انهزم الخضر مع المنتخب الاسباني نتيجة  التعب و   الارهاق.*

 *5 - الكارثة  العظمى (العشرية  السوداء  ).*
    * بعد 1990 دخلت الجزائر في دوامة  العشرية السوداء ( وقت الغفلة  كما يسميها البعض ) حيث تضررت كل المجالات  ومست بشكل  ملحوظ كرة القدم في  بلادنا فتوالت المهازل و الكوارث حتى صار الفريق الوطني  يقدم  أداءا بعيدا  كل البعد عن مستواه المعهود, من منا لا يتذكر حادثة 1994 عندما  أقصي   الخضر من كأس افريقيا بسبب اقحام لاعب معاقب و سنة 1998 عندما كانت الجزائر   أحد  الفرق المرشحة لنيل التاج الافريقي بقيادة مهداوي لكنها سرعان ما  صارت أحد  الفرق  التي تخرج من الباب الضيق ومن منا لا يوجعه قلبه عندما  يتذكر الاهانة أمام  مصر 5-2  و الهزائم مع الدول الافريقية التي كانت لا  ترى المنتخب الجزائري الا في  التلفزيون  ففي هذه الفترة الصعبة التي مر  بها منتخبنا كانت أحسن النتائج هي التأهل  الى الدور  الربع النهائي سنتي  1996 و 2000 لكأس افريقيا, أما عن كأس العالم ( خلي  البير بغطاه  ). على  المستوى القاري, في رصيد الخضر نجمة واحدة أي تتويج واحد كان سنة  1990 في  الجزائر ( البلد المنظم ) حيث وصلت الى النهائي من دون عناء كبير  وفازت  على  نيجيريا بهدف جميل أمضاه "شريف وجاني".* 

* 6 -   ميلاد جيل جديد  (عودة الأمل) * (الحلم  عاد ليراودنا). بعد  تأهل الخضر الى نهائيات كأس أمم افريقيا 2004 بتونس ظن  الجميع أنها ستكون  مهزلة  جديدة للمنتخب, لكن العكس هو ما حدث لان الجزائر  فرضت التعادل على العملاق  الكامروني و قهرت مصر رغم النقص العددي (سجل  أشيو هدفا تاريخيا) و في دور  الربع لعبنا مع المغرب و كنا متأهلين حتى  الدقيقة 91 لكن الرياح لم تجري  كما تشتهيه  السفن, أخطاء فادحة في الدفاع  أدت للخسارة فانتهت المباراة و خلفت أحداثا  كارثية في الملعب و شوارع  مدينة سفاقس التونسية راح ضحيتها العشرات من  الجزائريين  الأبرياء (رحمهم  الله ), صحيح أنه ضيعنا التأهل لكن كسبنا فريقا و لاعبين  شباب (زياني ..  يحيا... منصوري...) يبللون القميص من أجل الألوان الوطنية  ... تبقى   النقطة السوداء الكبيرة هي الغياب عن كأس أمم افريقيا 2006 و الهزيمة   النكراء أمام  الغابون 0-3 في عقر الدار. ثم منذ سنة من الان جاءنا رجل  اسمه  كافالي.* 

* 5/  المونديال صار  حقيقة والأحلامـ  كبرت. تحسن مستوى  المنتخب الجزائري في أخر سنتين فقد أصبح يقدم عروض  كبيرة جدا بالرغم من أنه  لم  يتأهل لأخر دورتين إفريقيتين وكان مستواه هش  لكن مع مجيء المدرب رابح سعدان  و جدية  اللاعبين استطاع المنتخب الجزائري  أن يقدم عروض كبيرة إبتداءا من التصفيات  الثانية  لقارة افريقيا و إستطاع  التأهل على حساب المنتخب الإفريقي الكبير السينغال  بقيادة  نجومه الكبار  ومنذ تلك التصفيات ظهر للعيان منتخب جزائري كبير قدم مردود  طيب في  الهجوم  وفي الدفاع و بدأت تظهر بعض الأسماء المميزة على غرار المتألق رفيق  جبور و   عودة بريق البعض الأخر كمجيد بوقرة مدافع الرينجرز الإسكتلندي و ياسين  بزاز  و أخرون  إلى غاية إقامة قرعة الدور الثالث من التصفيات حيث وقع  المنتخب الجزائري  أمام نظيره  العربي الشقيق المنتخب المصري و زامبيا و  رواند و علم الجميع أنا الأمر لن  يكون سهل  من أجل التأهل للمونديال لكن  رفقاء كريم زياني إستطاعوا أن يسيروا التصفيات  كيفما  شائوا و حققوا  التأهل لبلاد نيلسون مونديلا ولو بشق الأنفس ولكن تحقق هذا  أمام بطل   إفريقيا و كان بمثابة إنجاز يحسب للكورة الجزائرية. و عودة  المنتخب الوطني الجزائري للواجهة لم  يأتي بالصدفة و إنما بسبب عدة عوامل  ساهمت  وبالقدر الكبير في عودة هيبة  الكورة الجزائرية و ذلك بعودة رئيس الإتحادية  الحاج  محمد روراة الى إدارة  الإتحادية الجزائرية و عودة شيخ المدربين معه لترأس  العارضة  الفنية  للمنتخب الجزائري حيث قام بوضع رتوشت على المنتخب أدت الى ظهور  نتائج طيب   كما أنا المنتخب الجزائري عرف التحاق نجوم كبيرة به على غرار مراد مغني   الفنان  ولاعب لازيو روما اللذي يعتبر من أهم اللاعبين في المنتخب حاليا  وسيكون له  شأن كبير  في المونديال كما التحق بالفريق كل من غزال مهاجم  سينا و يبدا لاعب  بورتسموت  الإنجليزي و حليش المدافع الصلب لناسيونال  ماديرا كما استمرت بعض الأسماء  الأخرى  والتي حسنت من مردودها و إستمرت في  تقديم الأحسن دائما للمنتخب مثل كريم  زياني مجيد  بوقرة و عنتر يحي  والقائد رفيق صايفي كما أنا المنتخب الجزائري أصبح محل  اهتمام  كبير و  أيضا لاعبي المنتخب أصبحوا مطلوبين في عديد الأندية الأروبية  الكبيرة. والأن بعد  التأهل للمونديال الإفريقي  أصبح أبناء رابح سعدان يفكرون في دخول التاريخ  والصعود  للدور الثاني  لأول مرة في تاريخ الكورة الجزائرية و قد يتعدى طموحهم لأكثر  من هذا  خاصة  و أن جل اللاعبين محترفين و لديهم روح كبيرة من أجل الفوز و إسعاد   الجماهير  الجزائرية التي ظلت وفية دائما للمنتخب الجزائري و تتنقل  لمساندته بقوة في  كل مكان  و تعد مجموعة المنتخب الجزائري متوسكة المستوى  حيث أسفرت عن وقوع الجزائر  بجانب  المنتخب الإنجليزي العائد بقوة والمنتخب  الأمريكي المميز بالإظافة الى  المنتخب  السلوفيني الذي يسعى لصناعة تاريخ  لنفسه هو الأخر وعلى المنتخب الجزائري أن  يحسن  تسير مبارياته في هذه  المجموعة اذا مااراد التأهل للدور الثاني والبقاء  لأطول مدة  في المونديال  وعليهم العمل بجدية تامة و هذا أمر معروف على المنتخب  الجزائري في أخر   سنتين يعني أنا المنتخب الجزائري لا خوف عليه مادام أصبح منتخب جيد من كل   النواحي و  سيكون هو ممثل العرب الوحيد في المونديال وسيعى لتقديم أفضل  صورة عن العرب  ككل في  هذا العرس الإفريقي الكبير.* 
  
* * 
  
  

 * نجحت سلوفينيا، هذه الدولة التي يبلغ عدد  سكانها مليوني  نسمة،  في تحقيق الإنجاز وبلوغ نهائيات كأس العالم 2010 سـتكون هذه ثاني  مشاركة  لهذه  الدولة منذ أن نالت إستقلالها إثر انهيار يوغوسلافيا مطلع التسعينات ،   سلوفينيا  كانت خارج حسابات التأهل بـشكل كبير في مجموعة ضمت بولندا و  التشيك و  سلوفاكيا و  لكن عزيمة و إصرار السلوفينيين كانت لها كلمتها من  خلال المجموعة أولاً و  من خلال  الملحق الأوروبي الذي تجاوزوا فيه روسيا  التي رشحها الأغلبية لـلعب أدوار  هامة في  النهائيات*
*  المنتخب  السلوفيني لا يملك نجوم رنانة و  أسماء كبرى  إعلامياً و ربما أشهر اسم  يضمه المنتخب هو حارسه سمير هاندانوفيتش و لكنه  مع ذلك  تفوق رفقة المنتخب  السلوفاكي على الثنائي المشارك في كأس العالم الماضية  التشيك و  بولندا و  تأهلا بدلاً عنهما للنهائيات و رغم هذا يبقى اسم المنتخب  السلوفيني  بعيداً  عن الترشحيات و الأضواء الأساسية* 
*  المنتخب  السلوفيني من أقل المنتخبات المشاركة خبرة و  تاريخ حيث لم  تستقل سلوفينيا  بـذاتها من يوغوسلافيا إلا في عام 1991 و منذ ذلك التاريخ  كانت لهم   مشاركة واحدة في اليورو في عام 2000 و مشاركة واحدة في كأس العالم في 2002   عدا عن  ذلك فـالمنتخب السلوفيني ما يزال في قيد التطور و اكتساب الخبرات و  رغم  غياب  اللاعبين ذوي الإمكانيات الفردية العالية بـالمنتخب إلا أن  اللعب الجماعي و  تماسك  خطوطه كان مفتاح نجاحه الأساسي فـالمنتخب هو  الأقوى دفاعياً بـالتصفيات  الأوروبية  بعد هولندا حيث لم يستقبل سوى أربعة  أهداف في مجموعته التي رغم أنها لا تضم  أسماء  كبيرة إلا أن رقم القوة  الدفاعية يظل رقم محترم و مميز يجب أخذه في عين  الإعتبار ،  حارس نادي  أودينيزي سمير هاندانوفيتش هو صمام الأمان الأول للفريق و من  أمامه خط   دفاع يُعول عليه كثيراً بـقيادة المدفع القوي بدنياً بوستيان سيزار المحترف   في  الدوري الفرنسي و ماركو سولير بالإضافة لـ أليكساندر رادوسافليفيتش  الذي  فرض اسمه  بالتشكيلة الأساسية منذ بداية العام 2009* 
*  خط الوسط  السلوفيني يميزه ما يميز غالب الكرة الشرقية  سرعة  التمريرات و تقارب  الخطوط و مهاجميه جيدين بـاستغلال الفرص حيث يعتمد  المنتخب  كثيراً على  الكرات البينية من الأطراف للعمق خلف المدافعين و أبرز نجومه  بالنواحي   الهجومية هم روبيرت كورين و فالتر بيرسا و ثنائي المقدمة نوفاكوفيتش هداف   الفريق  بالتصفيات و زلاتكو ديديتش ، المنتخب السلوفيني لا يلعب تحت  الضغوطات كونه  حقق  إنجازاً جيداً بـالوصول للنهائيات بـقيادة المدرب الذي  قلب المنتخب و طور  من مستواه  منذ استلامه دفة التدريب في 2007 السيد  ماتياز كيك الذي تمكن من دمج خبرة و  حيوية  اللاعبين المتاحين لديه لـيخرج  لنا منتخب طموح و متحمس لـتمثيل اسم البلد  في المحفل  العالمي* 

* *  
  
   
  **
  *الشيخ رابح سعدان.*
  
 **
  

* أفضل مدرب  عربي حاليا  و على مرّ  التاريخ و هو الوحيد بين العرب الموجود في تصنيف  أفضل المدربين في العالم ،  إنه شيخ  المدربين في الجزائر و في العالم  العربي جميعا "رابح سعدان" المدرب العربي و   الإفريقي الوحيد و ربما في  العالم الذي يقود منتخب بلاده لثلاث نسخ من كأس  العالم  -أكابر- و ليس هذا  فقط بل حتى أنه قاد منتخب بلاده لنهائيات كأس العالم  للشباب سنة  1979 و  أوصل المنتخب الجزائري للربع النهائي أين خسر من طرف المنتخب  الأرجنتيني   الذي كان يضم الأسطورة الأرجنتينية دييغو أرماندو مارادونا ، يعني من   الممكن أن  نقول أن الشيخ رابح سعدان قاد المنتخب الجزائري لأربع مونديالات  إلى جانب  المونديال  الأول له مع الأكابر سنة 1982 عندما كان ضمن الطاقم  التقني للمنتخب  الجزائري قاهر  الألمان و التشيلي أين جرت أكبر مؤامرة في  تاريخ الكرة المستديرة ما جعل  الفيفا  تغير من قوانينها و بعدها بسنوات  قاد و لوحده المنتخب الجزائري لنهائيات  كأس العالم  1986 بالمكسيك أين قدم  المنتخب الجزائري مستوى جيد لا يقل عن المستوى  المشرف الذي  قدّمه في  نهائيات كأس العالم 1982 حيث تعادل مع إيرلندا في أول المباريات  قبل أن   يقدم أفضل مباراة له في تلك النهائيات حيث رغم أنه خسر تلك المباراة لكنه   شرف العرب  جميعا عندما وقف الند للند أمام المنتخب البرازيلي حين خسر بهدف  نظيف لكنه  انهار  أمام المنتخب الإسباني في النهاية و خسر ليقصى من  النهائيات و يظل من أكبر  المشرفين  للعرب في كأس العالم و بعد مرور أكثر  من 23 سنة ها هو الشيخ رابح سعدان  يعيد الكرة  للمرة الثالثة و يؤهل  المنتخب الجزائري لنهائيات كأس العالم 2010 بجنوب  إفريقيا  ليكون الممثل  العربي الوحيد في كأس العالم القادمة ، و كان رابح سعدان قد  درب فرق و   منتخبات أخرى إلى جانب المنتخب الجزائري حيث و بعد خروج المنتخب الجزائري   من كأس  العالم 1986 إنتقل لتدريب نادي الرجاء المغربي حيث قاده لنيل  البطولة  المغربية قبل  أن يفوز معه بدوري أبطال إفريقيا و من الجزائر  بالذات عندما قابل في  مولودية وهران  في النهائي و نزع اللقب من النادي  الجزائري في الجزائر بالذات ، و كان  سعدان قد درب  المنتخب اليمني و بناه  من جديد و قاده لمشوار طيب في كأس الخليج ، و درب  رابح سعدان  المنتخب  الجزائري من جديد سنة 1999 حين قاده لنهائيات كأس إفريقيا و استقال  ثم عاد   من جديد سنة 2004 عندما عوض المدرب المقال في وقت قياسي و بنى منتخب شاب   أغلب  عناصره لا تتعدى أعمارهم الـ21 سنة من بينهم نجوم المنتخب حاليا على  غرار  عنتر يحيى  و كريم زياني و نذير بلحاج الذين قادوا المنتخب الجزائري  لربع نهائي كأس  إفريقيا  2004 بتونس بعد تعادل مع بطل إفريقيا الكامرون  بهدف لمثله قبل أن يفوزوا  على مصر  الذي كان يملك تشكيلة "الخبرة" بهدفين  لهدف ثم في الدور الثاني خسر أمام  المغرب في  الوقت الإضافي .. و بعدها  اضطر الشيخ سعدان لمغادرة المنتخب ، و عاد  للجزائر بعدها  سنة 2006 حين  قاد وفاق سطيف الجزائري لبطولة الدوري الجزائري و دوري رابطة  أبطال  العرب  2007 ، و بعدها اضطر لقيادة المنتخب الجزائري بعد ضغوطات كثيرة و رفض   الزوجة  و العائلة ذلك لما قد يسبب له مشاكل إن قاد المنتخب الجزائري و خسر  (لا قدر  الله)  لكنه أبى إلا أن يقود المنتخب كيف لا و هو منتخب بلاده  كما قال الشيخ رابح  سعدان ،  و حين قيادته الجزائر بدأ من نقطة الصفر حيث  جلب مجموعة من الشبان مع  المنتخب حيث  كان هدفه نهائيات كأس إفريقيا 2010  بأنغولا و هذا ما بدا صعبا في البداية  بعد أن  وقع في مجموعة قوية جدا  بقيادة السنغال قاهرة أبطال العالم 1998 لكن الشيخ  سعدان  عزم و حقق  التأهل على حساب السنغال ليقع في مجموعة أقوى من الأولى في الدور  الأخير   للتصفيات بعد أن وقع مع أبطال إفريقيا المنتخب المصري و حينها قال الشيخ   سعدان أن  المنتخب المصري هو المرشح الأول للتأهل لكأس العالم لكنه خالف كل  التوقعات و  فاز  على مصر في البليدة بثلاثية و فاز على زامبيا ذهابا و  إيابا ثم رواندا و  أخيرا خسر  في القاهرة لكن خبرة سعدان جعلت المنتخب  الجزائري يتأهل لكأس العالم 2010  بجنوب  إفريقيا ، فبالفعل هو أفضل مدرب  عربي على مرّ التاريخ أقولها و أنا متيقن  أنه لا  يوجد أي مدرب عربي حقق  الإنجازات التي حققها الشيخ رابح سعدان ما عدا كأس  إفريقيا  التي لم  يحققها لكنه حقق نتائج جيدة فيها حيث حصل على المركز الثالث في كأس   إفريقيا  1984 على حساب المنتخب المصري و المركز الرابع في كأس إفريقيا  1982 .*  


   ***Matjaz  Kek**ماتجز   كيــك.*
  
 **
  

 *       بدأ ماتياز كيك مسيرته الرياضية كـمدافع في نادي   ماريبور و بعد  تجربة إحترافية في النمسا عاد و أنهى مسيرته كـلاعب في  ماريبور في  التسعينيات و من  ثم بدأ مسيرته التدريبية مع نفس النادي حيث  كان مساعداً للمدرب لـموسم واحد  و في  عام 2000 استلم تدريب نادي ماريبور  السلوفيني و قاده للفوز بـلقبين للدوري  خلال ستة  مواسم في موسمي 2001 و  2003 لكن بعد العام 2004 بدأ نادي ماريبور يُعاني من  المشاكل  الإقتصادية و  لم يتمكن كيك بعدها من تحقيق الألقاب و المنافسة عليها فـتم  إعفائه من   منصبه في 2006* 
*          بعدها استلم كيك تدريب منتخب سلوفينيا تحت 15 و  تحت 16 سنة لمدة  سنة  واحدة قبل أن يتم تعيينه من قبل الإتحاد السلوفيني كـمدرب للمنتخب  الأول  في  2007 ، ماتياز كيك لم يكن الرجل المثالي للجماهير و الإعلام السلوفيني  الذي  رأوا  فيه قلة الخبرة و عدم الكفاءة لقيادة المنتخب و تعززت هذه  النظرة بعد  النتائج  المتواضعة و عدم التمكن وقتها من الصعود مع منتخب  بلاده لنهائيات يورو 2008  و لكنه  عاد و كسب حب الجماهير و ثقتهم من خلال  أداء المنتخب في تصفيات كأس العالم  2010 و  التأهل عبر الملحق الأوروبي من  خلال المنتخب الروسي و مدربه هيدينك بـفضل  قاعدة هدف  الضيف بـهدفين و  قبلها في التصفيات التمهيدية تمكن من التغلب على سلوفاكيا  ذهاباً و   إياباً و لكنه مع ذلك جاء ثانياً خلف سلوفاكيا إذ أثرت نتائج المنتخب ضد   التشيك و  هزيمته من إيرلندا الشمالية على مسيرته بالتصفيات و لكنه وصل  بـالنهاية  للهدف  المنشود* 
*         كيك  يعتمد على التشكيلة التقليدية 4-4-2 و يعول  كثيراً على القوة  الدفاعية  بالعمق و بدء الهجوم من الأطراف نحو رأسي الحربة و لكن التشكيلة  دائماً   محل تغيير حسب ظروف كل مباراة و قوة كل منافس ، كيك يجيد تحليل المنافس قبل    المباراة و ماهر بـقراءة مجرياتها و إجراء التغييرات التكتيكية اللازمة  كما  يلعب  العامل النفسي مع لاعبيه دور هام في إستراتيجية المدرب الذي  يُغذي الثقة و  الحماس  في لاعبيه و يُلاحظ ذلك في أداء المنتخب إلى جانب  الإنضباط و الروح  القتالية  العالية التي قد تكون هي ما يحتاجه المنتخب  لـتعويض فارق الإمكانيات  الفردية أمام  المنافسين* 
*         و  يُذكر أن المنتخب السلوفيني قد لعب مباراة ودية  مع إنجلترا في  ويمبلي و  فاز بها المنتخب الإنجليزي بـهدفين لـهدف و الآن سـتجمعهم مباراة  أخرى و   لكن رسمية هذه المرة و عنها علق كيك بـقوله "إنها أحد أصعب المجموعات   الممكنة لكننا  تفوقنا على روسيا في المباراتين (في الملحق الأوروبي) و  عندما نواجه  إنجلترا سـيكون  الوضع مختلف عن ويمبلي ، سـتكون مباراتنا  الأخيرة بـالمجموعات و يمكنك تصور  أننا  سـنكون متحمسين للفوز إذا كانت  آمالنا قائمة وقتها ، الناس يقولون أنه ليس  لدينا ما  نخسره لكني لا أتفق  مع هذا هناك دائماً شيء لـتخسره".* 
*         من  النقاط التي قد تكون عاملاً سلبياً ضده في  جنوب إفريقيا هو قلة  الخبرة في  المناسبات الكبرى مقارنة مع غيره من المدربين حيث لم يدرب سوى في  الدوري   المحلي و التصفيات الأوروبية و سـيكون كأس العالم القادم البطولة الأكبر   التي  يُشارك فيها ماتياز كيك منذ بدء مسيرته التدريبية في عام 2000 و لكن  نسبة  لاسم  المنتخب السلوفيني سـيكون ماتياز كيك بطلاً شعبياً في حال تمكن  من تجاوز  الدور  الأول* 


  **
  
  ******
  
*  الإسمـ. فوزي  شاوشي. تاريخ  الميـلاد. 05/12/1984. مكـانـ  الميـلاد. برج منايل /   الجزائر. المركـز. حارس مرمى  .        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب   لـه. وفاق سيطيف /   الجزائر.*

 **
  
*الإسم.*

  *مجيد بوقرة  .*
  * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 07/10/1982.** مكـانـ  الميـلاد.* 
  *ديجون /  فرنسا.
*  * المركـز.* * مدافع.* *        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * رينجرز / استكلندا  .* 

** 

*الإسم.* 
  *كريم زياني  .*
  * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 17/08/1982.** مكـان  الميـلاد.* * سيفر / فرنسا  .** المركـز.* * وسط ميدان  .**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * فولسبورغ /  المانيا.* 

 **
  
*الإسم.* 
  *فؤاد  قادير.
*  * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 05/12/1983.** مكـان  الميـلاد.* * ماتنغ / فرنسا  .** المركـز.* * وسط  ميدان.* *        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * فلنسيان /  فرنسا.* 

** 

*الإسم.* 
  *رياض  بديوز.*
  * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 19/02/1990.** مكـانـ  الميـلاد.* * كولمار / فرنسا  .** المركـز.* * وسط  ميدان.**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * سوشو فرنسا  .* 

  **
  
 **
   
*الإسم.* 
  *سمير هاندانوفيتش    .*
   * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 14/07/1984.** مكـانـ  الميـلاد.* * ساسكي موست / سلوفنيا  .** المركـز.* * حارس مرمى  .**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * اودنزي /  ايطاليا. * 

  **
   
*الإسم.* 
  * روبيرت كورين  .*
   * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 20/09/1980.** مكـان  الميـلاد.* * ليجبلجنا / سلوفنيا  .** المركـز.* * وسط  ميدان.**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * وست برومش /  انجلترا. * 

  *[IMG]http://www.ekipa.org/catalog/iz****dneva/sulergw-20080922155310.jpg[/IMG]*
  
*الإسم.* 
  *ماركو  سولر  .*
   * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 09/03/1983.** مكـان  الميـلاد.* * سلوفن غراد  / سلوفنيا .** المركـز.* * مدافع  .**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * جنيت / بلجيكا  . * 

  **
  
*الإسم.* 
  *ميليفوي    نوفاكوفيتش  .*
   * تاريخ  الميـلاد.* * 18/05/1979.** مكـان  الميـلاد.* * ليجبلجنا / سلوفنيا  .** المركـز.* * مهاجم  .**        الناديــى اللـذي يلعب  لـه.* * كولون /  المانيا. * 

  **
   
  
  * * 
*         اعتمد   المنتخب السلوفيني على تكتيك ثابت خلال  تصفيات كأس العالم حيث يعتمد  مدربه Matjaz Kek على طريقة الـ 2-4-4  الكلاسيكية وهذا  هو الشكل التكتيكي  العام الذي يطبقه هذا المدرب ..* 
* بالنسبة  للنقاط  التكتيكية  بخصوص تكتيك خط الدفاع ومهام لاعبي خط الوسط والهجوم  فيمكننا الوصول إلى  ذلك من  خلال مبارايات المنتخب الودية قبل المونديال  حيت غير التكتيك الذي كان  يعتمده عليه  في الاول الى تكتيك حدر جذا ودلك  بتحصين خطه الدفاعي و ملئ وسط الميدان  وبهذا يمكن  اعتباره انه غير الخطة  من 4 - 4 - 2 في التصفيات الى 4 - 5 - 1 في المبرياة  الودية  وهو التطتيك  الاقرب للعمل به في المونديال .* 
* هاندانـــوفيتش*
* سوليــر         ســيزار بريكــو                                               جوكيتــش كورينــــ       رادوسافلجيفتــش بيرســـــا                 ديديــتش                    كيــرم  نوفاكوفــــيتش*  

*      اما بالنسبة للمنتخب الجزائري  فاعتقد انه قد حان  الوقت  للشيخ سعدان للعودة الى خطة 3-5-2 لأنها اولا تضمن لنا تغطية الرواق   الأيمن  باشراك مطمور وتضمن لنا مهاجم اضافي يعني نضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد  ولقد  رأينا ان  مطمور وفق في هذا المنصب في التصفيات كذلك تضمن لنا اشراك  الثلاثي عنتر  حليش بوقرة  في مناصبهم الاصلية ويكون هناك تناسق وتغطية  للثغرات وكذلك نتجنب المشاكل  بغياب احدهم وهكذا نلعب ببلحاج ومطمور  كجناحان ولحسن ويبدة في الارتكاز  بينما زياني  كصانع العاب وغزال وجبور في  المقدمة مهاجمان ، ولقد رأينا النجاح الذي  حققناه بهذه  الخطة في الدفاع  وعدم تلقي الاهداف وايضا الفعالية الهجومية الكبيرةأو  البقاء بخطة  4-4-2  وهناك عدة عناصر وخاصة الجديدة مثل قادير والذي هو لاعب تكتيكي  بالدرجة   الاولى اما بودبوز فأرى انه لاعب الشوط الثاني فهو يمتاز بالسرعة والتوغلات   ولكن  تنقصه الخبرة في دورة ومناسبة مثل المونديال ، عبدون لا اظن وارى  في  استدعاء  وقديورة الى جانب لاعبي الارتكاز احسن خيار لانه يملك نفس   اسلوب المقاتل الشرس ويلعب كرة جميلة متزنة عالمية مع اشراك مطمور كظهير   ايمن لانني  ارى فيه احسن خيار لهذا الرواق او اشراك مطمور مكان مقني بخطة  4-4-2 مع  عودة عنتر  للرواق الايمن ولو اني افضل خطة 3-5-2 خطة الفعالية  والاهداف خطة التصفيات  وصلابة  الدفاع والنجاح .  شـــــاوشي عنتــر        حليـــش       بوقـــرة لحســــن                 يبــدة                  بلحــاج                                      قاديـــر                     زيانـــــي                          متمـــور جبـــور      * 
* 
* 
  
  
  


  * الجزائـــر.* 
  


سلوفنيـــا.
  
 
 
 ** 


  أسئلة نقاشية 
  *1- تحليلـك للقـاء  الجزائر   وسلوفنيــــا..؟

** --**2- أيهمــا أقرب للفوز مع  ذكر السبب  ..؟

**--* *3- توقعـاتك لمجريات  المباراة  ..؟**--* 
  *--  * 
* 


كل التوفيق للمنتخب العربي 

كل التوفيق للجزائر

ادعوا جميع الاخوة العرب لنكون يداً واحدة 

مع الجزائر لنكون مع الخضر 

لنكون مع منتخب العرب 
 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ان شاء الله الفوز للخضرا

----------


## دليلة

ان شاء الله ياربي  نربحوهم

----------


## صبعك بعينك

كلنا مع المنتخب الجزائرئ وصيفي بالاخص ^^

----------


## The Gentle Man

ان شاء الله ياربي نربحوهم 

بالتوفيق يا ربي 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 


كلنا معكم يالخضرا

----------


## العالي عالي

بالتوفيق للجزائر

----------

